# Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?



## Administrator (23. Juni 2006)

*Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## lenymo (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*

Selbst WoW-Raids fallen ins Wasser wenn Deutschland spielt... und das will schon was heißen der MC auf nem Mittwochabend leer bleibt ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*

Ob nun in China ein Sack Reis umfällt oder in Deutschland KommerzFußball WM ist, ist für mich gleich interessant. Insofern ändert sich nix.


----------



## lenymo (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.06.2006 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob nun in China ein Sack Reis umfällt oder in Deutschland KommerzFußball WM ist, ist für mich gleich interessant. Insofern ändert sich nix.



Das Fußball nur noch Kommerz ist meinte mein Opa auch immer und der Beckenbauer war für ihn immer nur der Kackstuhlkaiser   

Naja alle 2 Jahre (EM / WM) geb ich ihn mir aber trozdem, aber sonst geht mir der Fußball auch am Arsch vorbei


----------



## newester (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*

Ich spiele nicht weniger aber ich sitze allgemein weniger vor dem PC :-o


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*

1. WM-Woche: Alle Spiele jeder Mannschaft gesehen, falls zeitlich möglich.
2. WM-Woche: Kauf von Guild Wars Factions. 2 Stunden nach dem Erwerb wurde ich nur durch das Gegröle der Nachbarn daran erinnert, dass wir ja momentan eine WM austragen. Folgend musste ich mich zwingen zumindest die Deutschen Spiele zu gucken.

Weiteres Vorgehen: Das Gucken der Finalspiele erzwingen, um zumindest etwas vom WM-Spirit mit in den Hafen von Seitung zu nehmen.    

Regards, eX!


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*

Also jetzt die ersten 2 Wochen der WM hab ich gar nicht mehr am PC gespielt.


----------



## McDrake (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 24.06.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt die ersten 2 Wochen der WM hab ich gar nicht mehr am PC gespielt.



Na soo derb ist's bei mir nicht.
Immerhin Prey-Demo 30 Minuten gespielt


----------



## MegaBauer (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*

Wenn Fußball kommt, wird nicht gespielt, und sonst hab ich auch keine Zeit. Also spiel ich jetzt fast gar nicht. Nur mappen tu ich noch.


----------



## MICHI123 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*

ich spiel atm weniger, aber das hängt eher nicht mit der WM zusammen


----------



## jongerg (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*

Ich spiel sowieso schon lange kaum mehr PC. Und in letzter Zeit ists noch weniger. was ich aber eher auf das geile Wetter zurückfuhr. Die WM-Spiele sind mir meistens zu langweilig um sie ansehen zu wollen. Außer Deutschland Spiel natürlich


----------



## elminster (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*



			
				jongerg am 29.06.2006 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiel sowieso schon lange kaum mehr PC. Und in letzter Zeit ists noch weniger. was ich aber eher auf das geile Wetter zurückfuhr.


ja, so ists bei mir auch. etwa seit die wm losging war auch das wetter gut. seitdem hab ich keine minute mehr gespielt. würde ich keien wm schauen (wäre also keine wm), hätt ich das sommerwetter irgendwie anders genutzt aber auch kein pc gespielt.


----------



## SteveatMC (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*



			
				elminster am 04.07.2006 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 29.06.2006 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht mir genauso, auch wenn ich behaupten könnte, dass mein kaputtes Netzteil mich an mehr PC-Konsum gehindert haben könnte. Ich spiele wirklich seid langem viel weniger und das ist nicht auf einen kaputten Rechner zurückzuführen.


----------



## Stingray75 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spielen Sie durch die Fußballweltmeisterschaft weniger,mehr oder gleich viel am PC?*

Fußball und die Sch...WM sind mir vollkommen egal. Kann hiermit erklären, noch nicht eine Minute der WM gesehen zu haben und das wird auch so bleiben. 

Da meine meisten Freunde absolute Freaks (zumindest während der WM) sind, hab ich abends viel Zeit und kann mehr zocken. Unter Tag eher nicht, denn das schöne Wetter ist ideal dafür geeignet zum Segeln oder Baden zu gehen. 

Ergo: mehr gezockt.


----------

